# Finishing DensArmor Plus



## ashler621 (Feb 10, 2010)

We used DensArmor Plus on a commercial project and did not use a skim coat. The painter followed the finishing instructions provided by GP and used the high builds primer and recommended nap size. There is a wall wash light which not only highlights the wall but also the different textures from where the compound was used. Any suggestions on how to fix this?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I use an oil primer and a ½" nap
in bathrooms and get a texture
that works with gloss paints.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

We've had great results using SW Preprite Problock latex primer with a 1/2" nap (Purdy Colossus). Finish with 2 coats of SW Duration or Bath semi-gloss paint also with a 1/2" nap. We've had a few where we only replaced parts of the walls with DensArmor and when finished, you cannot tell the difference between old or new finish.


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

I always do a level 5 finish on densarmor.

http://www.gypsum.org/pdf/GA-214-M-97.pdf


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Shawn Prentice said:


> I always do a level 5 finish on densarmor.
> 
> http://www.gypsum.org/pdf/GA-214-M-97.pdf


Yep! :cowboy:


----------

